# Gelbrandkäfer



## akv (16. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute einen __ Käfer im Teich gefangen. Dieser hat zunächst einen __ Goldfisch regelrecht gejagt, sich auf ihn gestürzt und getötet.
Ich konnte den Käfer fangen und hab Fotos davon gemacht.
Dieses Insekt frisst den Fisch auf!
Man erkennt auf den Fotos auch, wie schon Fleisch aufgefressen wurde.
Ich hab so etwas noch nie gesehen.
Kann mir Jemand sagen was das ist und was ich dagegen tun kann?
Nicht das sich jetzt mehrere bei mir ansiedeln...


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Servus akv

Herzlich Willkommen

Denke es ist ein Gelb-rand-käfer ...

Sei froh das er eine natürliche Auslese herbeiführt ... Dir werden die Goldfische noch über den Kopf wachsen ...

Gib Ihn wieder in den Teich zurück ... er ist die Gesundheitspolizei des Teiches


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Hallo,

das ist ein __ Gelbrandkäfer. Wenn Du meinst das sei ein gieriger Jäger, dann hast Du seine Larve noch nicht gesehen. Ich wüsste nichts was man gegen den Gelbrandkäfer tun kann. Er ist flugfähig und kann deswegen an jedem Teich auftauchen. Soweit ich weiß ist er ausserdem geschützt, Du darfst also gar nichts gegen ihn tun.


----------



## engelchen1010 (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

hallo,

jaaaaa die kenne ich zu gut. Die Käfer stehen unter Naturschutzt. Meine 5 Goldfische haben es nicht überlebt. Die Larven sehen fast wie __ Libellen Larven aus.

Seit dem ich jetzt mein neuen Teich habe sind sie noch nicht da aber da sie wie schon gesagt flugfähig sind wird nimmer lang dauern.

Mein größter __ Gelbrandkäfer hatte eine länge von ca. 6cm. Ich hasse diese Bister. Eigentlich sind sie Ass fresser aber bei mir nicht.

Ich habe immer stundenlang am Teich ausgeharrt bis sie mal an die Oberfläche kammen um Luft zu schnappen und dann den Kecher geholt und raus damit.

Aufgefallen sind mir die Käfer als ich mal nach dem arbeiten Abends an den Teich kam und meine Füße rein habe und auf eimal pickste mich was das war der Käfer.


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Man findet im Internet die unterschiedlichsten Angaben über den __ Gelbrandkäfer. In manchen Teichen scheint er sich massenhaft zu vermehren und sämtliches Tierleben dort zu vernichten. Jemand hat erklärt das würde nur in zu kleinen Teichen passieren, die nicht im Gleichgewicht sind. Andererseits werden die Massenvermehrungen oft aus Schwimmteichen berichtet, und die sind ja wirklich nicht klein.

Warum ein Käfer der praktisch überall vorkommt unter Naturschutz steht, erschließt sich mir absolut nicht. Ich mag die Käfer nicht. Es fällt mir schwer in ihnen die Gesundheitspolizei des Teichs zu sehen. Ich sehe in ihnen nur Fressmaschinen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Hallo, 
die letzten 2 Jahre hatte ich einen __ Gelbrandkäfer im Teich.
Heuer nach dem Umbau hab ich Gott sei Dank keinen mehr gesehen.
Ich bin nicht unbedingt scharf auf den Gelbrandkäfer.
Aber wenn Du nur einen im Teich hast, würde ich diesen lassen.
LG Markus


----------



## engelchen1010 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Wo einer ist sind noch mehr  Leider habe ich diese Erfahrung gemacht beim ersten Teich.

Ich würde ihn rausfischen und ganz weit weg bringen. Ich haße diese Käfer auch aber ist halt Natur.


----------



## Lucy2412 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

In der Zeit als sich die __ Kröten der Umgebung unseren Teich als idealen Laichplatz ausgesucht haben, hatten wir auch unzählige __ Gelbrandkäfer und __ Rückenschwimmer, jetzt sind sie nur noch selten im Teich anzutreffen.

Der Gelbrandkäfer ist bei uns allerdings viel kleiner ca.1,0 cm, vielleicht verwechsle ich ihn auch nur mit einem Gelbrandkäfer. Er taucht kurz auf und streckt sein Hinterteil aus dem Wasser und mit einer Luftblase am Pop´s taucht er wieder unter. 

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Warum ein Käfer der praktisch überall vorkommt unter Naturschutz steht, erschließt sich mir absolut nicht. .



Hi Werner,

ich frage mich auch immer warum z.B __ Molche, Grasfrösche, Erdkröten, __ Teichrosen, ect unter Naturschutz stehen. 
Die sind schließlich auch in fast jedem Gewässer zu zu finden (in meiner Umgebung herrscht da kein Mangel dran)

Vor 15 Jahren waren hier in den 5 Amphibientümpeln im Wald das ganze Jahr über immer mehrere __ Gelbrandkäfer pro Tümpel zu finden, den letzten "live" hab ich vor über 5 Jahren darin gesehen, und dann erst wieder welche vor 2 Jahren bei mir im damaligen "Laich-Hilfsteich" als sich da ein paar Gelbrand-Larven dort über die hunderte von Molchlarven hermachten

@Lucy: "kleine" Gelbrandkäfer gibt es nicht. Käfer wachsen nämlich nur als Larve. (der Gelbrand ist immer um die 3-3,5cm groß) Das war ein anderer Wasserkäfer, es gibt ja einige kleine Käfer die in Teichen leben (z.B Furchenschwimmer, Tauchschwimmer, Grundschwimmer, 567tzTaumelkäfer)

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy2412 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Oh, dann hab ich das verwechselt. Habe mal gelesen das __ Gelbrandkäfer gerne auf Kaulquappenjagd gehen und die Käfer die wir haben taten das leider sehr gerne. Ok dann dürfen die Käfer gern im Teich bleiben. Manchmal finde ich sie auch in unserer Regentonne, also __ fliegen müssen sie schon mal können. 

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## fischii (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Insekten, die den Fischen schaden könnten?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Hi Fischi,

kommt in erste Linie natürlich auf die Größe der Fische an. Kleine Fischchen (-2-3cm) werden u.a auch von Libellenlarven, Rückenschwimmern, Wasserskorpionen, Stabwanzen, räuberische lebenden Eintagsfliegenlarven u.a erbeutet

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Hi

Dass Gelbrandkäfern schlechten Schwimmern wie Kaulquappen oder Molchlarven gefährlich werden können, ist unbestritten. Aber jeder *gesunde *__ Goldfisch dürfte in der Lage sein, einem __ Gelbrandkäfer zu entkommen, bzw ihn abzustreifen, sollte ihn dieser einmal "überrascht" haben. Besonders zupackende Klammerorgane hat der Käfer nämlich nicht, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass bei Männchen die Tibia des vorderen Beinpaars saugnapfähnlich ist, was zwar auf den harten Flügeldecken der Weibchen greift, aber wohl kaum auf der Schleimhaut eines Fisches. Ich denke, dass der Goldfisch vorgeschädigt war. Während die Larve über starke Klauen verfügen, mit denen sie ihre Opfer aussaugen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Hallo,
in diesem Fall kann man ja seinen kleinen Goldfischen ein paar "erwachsene" zur Seite stellen!
Diese haben den gleichen Appetit auf Kleingetier im Teich, und sind damit echte Nahrungskonkurrenten für die Käfer. Die __ Gelbrandkäfer werden dann sich wohl einen neuen Teich suchen dürfen... .
Bei mir finde ich am Boden einige kleine Käfer (die kreisförmige "Taumelbewegung" is sehr typisch), aber keine großen mehr, die vor dem Einsatz von Fischen sehr zahlreich zu beobachten waren. Seit dem Einsatz der Fische kann ich sogar mehr __ Libellen beobachten! Ob's an dem feuchten Sommer oder an den Fischen lag, kann ich freilich nicht sagen... .


----------



## Limnos (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Hi

@ Frank: ...räuberische lebenden Eintagsfliegenlarven u.a erbeutet

Einheimische, räuberische Eintagsfliegenlarven erbeuten höchstens mal ein paar Mückenlarven. Das dürfte die Obergrenze der Beutegröße sein. Als Fisch"feinde" kommen sie nicht in Frage.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Man liesst hier unterschiedliches. __ Gelbrandkäfer im Teich belassen oder umsiedeln?


----------



## mirsadgu (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

So was habe ich noch nie gesehen, finde ich echt tragisch.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Hallo,
__ Gelbrandkäfer können wie die __ Rückenschwimmer __ fliegen, suchen sich also von selbst ihren Teich. Daher würde ich vermuten, dass sie Fische nur dann "anfallen", wenn sie auch sonst recht gute Lebensbedingungen gefunden haben (von leider sehr traurigen Einzelfällen mal abgesehen).
Ein "Aussiedeln" bzw. Entfernen wäre daher sogar kontraproduktiv... . Je mehr kleine Gelbrandkäfer und Rückenschwimmer ich sehe, desto weniger Sorgen mache ich mir, dass diese auf meine Fische "gehen".


----------



## Limnos (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Hi

Ob man gegen Tiere wie den __ Gelbrandkäfer zu Felde ziehen will ode nicht, ist unabhängig von gesetzlichen Regelungen eine Einstellungsfrage. Ich habe wahrscheinlich an die hundert Goldfische im Teich, aber schon jahrelang keinen Gelbrandkäfer mehr gesehen. Für Goldfische kann ich Futter überall kaufen, für Gelbrandkäfer nicht. Also dürfen sie, wie auch der __ Reiher, sich holen, was sie zum Leben brauchen, wie Libellenlarven und __ Rückenschwimmer auch.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Teicher (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Wo kein kläger ist,ist auch kein Richter!  mach damit was du für richtig hälts.

Teicher


----------



## steffenK (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Servus,

wir hatten auch mal einen __ Gelbrandkäfer im Teich, allerdings habe ich ihn leider schon im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr gesehen. Mit dem Kescher habe ich ihn zufällig beim Algenabfischen gefangen. Nimm mal ein großes Einmachglas, fülle es mit Teichwasser und schau dir den Käfer mal genau an. Er sieht sehr interessant aus und man kann durch die vergrößernde Wirkung des Glases viele Details erkennen. Da sieht man mal, wie perfekt der Gelbrandkäfer für seinen Lebensraum angepasst ist.

Er ist einer der Gesundheitspolizisten im Teich und ich habe da die gleiche Einstellung wie Wolfgang (Limnos). Wir haben alle einen Teich, der Gelbrandkäfer ist ein typischer Teichbewohner, also gehören ein Teich und er quasi zusammen. Wenn er genug hat, macht er sich wieder davon, keine Panik.

Ich wäre froh, eine Gelbrandkäfer-Larve oder ein ausgewachsener Käfer würde manchmal im (__ Moderlieschen-) Bestand aufräumen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## pema (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Hallo,
bei mir heißen die __ Gelbrandkäfer immer: "die, die mit dem Ar... atmen"
Und ich freue mich, wenn ich einen sehe. Ein Teich ist ein Teich und kein Aquarium. 

petra


----------



## andreas w. (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*



engelchen1010 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ... .Eigentlich sind sie Aas fresser aber bei mir nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Engelchen,

da mach ich mir aber richtig Sorgen um Deine Füsselol.

Hatte desbezüglich bisher Glück, oder die Käfer haben meinen Teich noch nicht entdeckt.

Grüße und sonniges Wochenende - Andreas.


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fischfressender/tötender  Käfer*

Hallo

Hab heute ein schönes Exemplar gefunden, denke es ist der von einigen gefürchtete __ Gelbrandkäfer. Oder was meint ihr?




mfg René

Edit sagt:

ich glaube das es sich um ein weibchen handelt


----------



## jolantha (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Rene´,
so einen hab ich gestern grade aus meinem Skimmer gerettet . 
Er durfte auch wieder in den Teich !


----------



## Baba (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Ich habe auch ein . Wer möchte ihn haben ?


----------

